# Zilla Killas Under Attack



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do believe, according to the tracking numbers that Smelvis posted, that we at ZK Inc are currently under attack. I did notice that the packages that he sent are being directed towards homes and business of ZK members. Now the scary part of this is that Dave sent out 11 boxes...as did Ron....as did Jim. Not sure when and if Ron and Jim have launched yet, but if they planned a simeltaneous strike, then ZK is in a world of hurt today. We will watch what happens and report to the headquarters to survey the damage and plan out counter attack (if this is what is happening). More to come shortly...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great minds think alike. WTG guys!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I was right...the mail just hit and I received something from our good buddy Smelvis....and it wasn't a light hit either.
Dupont Tubo (never heard of this)
Have NO CLUE as to what the one in the glass tube is....
CAO Brisilia Tubo
A sweet looking Sultan!
Pepin Cuban Classic
Temple Hall Estates
Alec Bradley Medalist
Santa Clara (never had this one either!)

Thanks a ton Dave...can't wait to fire these up! Can you tell me a little about the glass tubo, the Santa Clara, the Temple Hall Estates and the Dupont??

Good luck to the rest of ZK! You are going to need it!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks Kipp. These guys nuclear launches make my bombs look like their fired with a BB gun.:fear:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

quit yer bitchin!

Ron, Dave and Jim will obliterate anyone that stands in their way.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am actually super glad that Dave sent me that Sultan...I am going to smoke the Signature A in a little bit and will smoke the other Sultan soon as well...going to bring some Sultan samples down to my B&M and see if they will stock them.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Kipp! The Zilla crew's karma is coming back to them, and they deserve every bit of it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I am actually super glad that Dave sent me that Sultan...I am going to smoke the Signature A in a little bit and will smoke the other Sultan soon as well...going to bring some Sultan samples down to my B&M and see if they will stock them.


It is a good cigar, no need to try it just repackage it and send to me :boxing:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> It is a good cigar, no need to try it just repackage it and send to me :boxing:


Sure thing Ray...I'll take this post down to the B&M and tell them "this cigar is heavily endorsed by the infamous Pink Pony"...and they will buy Ron out.:whoo:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice hit, congrats well deserved Kipp... :boxing:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Man I HATE to see the Z K under attack. They are soooo great. LOL

Seriously though, great hit and enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice sticks there Captain but in reading the rest of your post we may, well... "To the Bomb Mobile"!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Enjoy Capt ! I got my ass handed to me today by Jenady, Shuckins, and Max Gas !!!!! Check the bomb thread !! Dodnt know Smelvis was in on this to !!! :scared:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn I missed a bunch of stuff this morning!! Dave's after ZK?? And from what I gather, Jim managed to strike before our ordinance found their target?? I agree with Shawn and keith, to the bomb mobile!! 

Enjoy those captain!! You mist certainly deserve those!! But now we have to avenge this and more!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just when you think it's ok to stick your head up out the foxhole....ka boom!!!! G'head...stick your head up! lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Just when you think it's ok to stick your head up out the foxhole....ka boom!!!! G'head...stick your head up! lol


Don't we know it this week...WOW! We are like freakin whack-a-moles and you fellas are whacking the shit out of us! LMAO....looks like we have some work to do to regain our stronghold on Puff!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

djangos said:


> Damn I missed a bunch of stuff this morning!! Dave's after ZK?? And from what I gather, Jim managed to strike before our ordinance found their target??


I fired no shot in retaliation! Planning for this began weeks ago.:laser:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jenady said:


> I fired no shot in retaliation! Planning for this began weeks ago.:laser:


What is your favorite cigar, Jim? (also Ron and Dave)

I am just curious...I know that you (by the looks of your stashes) have smoked a lot of different things...if you could smoke just one cigar for the rest of your life...what would it be?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> What is your favorite cigar, Jim? (also Ron and Dave)
> 
> I am just curious...I know that you (by the looks of your stashes) have smoked a lot of different things...if you could smoke just one cigar for the rest of your life...what would it be?


Kipp that is such a good question. I imagine most of us have tried to answer it. Every time I do I always end up at the same place. I simply love cigars. Every one of my favorite memories of a great cigar is associated with the person or persons I was with when I smoked it.

Imagine how great the cigars would be if the ZKs and Zillas could get together.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jenady said:


> Kipp that is such a good question. I imagine most of us have tried to answer it. Every time I do I always end up at the same place. I simply love cigars. Every one of my favorite memories of a great cigar is associated with the person or persons I was with when I smoked it.
> 
> Imagine how great the cigars would be if the ZKs and Zillas could get together.


You ain't lying my friend...and l ya what. I ever hit the lottery (or become independelntly wealthy) I am hosting a Puff Herf...plane tickets and cigars are on me. I really do have a deep appreciation for you guys that have smoked for a long time and really know the little things about enjoying a fine cigar...would love to sit down with you all and smoke a few...especially you, Ron and Dave. I just think that I could learn a lot about the "hobby" and come away with an even deeper appreciation for it. Maybe we need to arrange a herf "skype" night and see if we can all get on at the same time to shoot the breeze and smoke together that way, or something.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You ain't lying my friend...and l ya what. I ever hit the lottery (or become independelntly wealthy) I am hosting a Puff Herf...plane tickets and cigars are on me. I really do have a deep appreciation for you guys that have smoked for a long time and really know the little things about enjoying a fine cigar...would love to sit down with you all and smoke a few...especially you, Ron and Dave. I just think that I could learn a lot about the "hobby" and come away with an even deeper appreciation for it. Maybe we need to arrange a herf "skype" night and see if we can all get on at the same time to shoot the breeze and smoke together that way, or something.


Right on! CAN YOU IMAGINE sitting down with Dave, Jim & Ron for a cigar and BS session??? Beyond comprehension but would be extremely cool.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jim, Ron, Justin, Kim, Andy and myself all did this at Ron's house for day's. It was a blast.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Jenady said:


> Kipp that is such a good question. I imagine most of us have tried to answer it. Every time I do I always end up at the same place. I simply love cigars. Every one of my favorite memories of a great cigar is associated with the person or persons I was with when I smoked it.
> 
> Imagine how great the cigars would be if the ZKs and Zillas could get together.


I can only imagine how awesome that would be!! As Kipp said if it is ever possible for us to do this I am not going to miss it, and I want it sooner than one of us hitting the lottery or gets rich. that might be a long wait:tsk:!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Jim, Ron, Justin, Kim, Andy and myself all did this at Ron's house for day's. It was a blast.


Damn! How many days?? I am super jealous now!! *sigh* as they say, good things often happen to good people.......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> Damn! How many days?? I am super jealous now!! *sigh* as they say, good things often happen to good people.......


3/4 then Justin and I toured the east coast hefing with Puffers along the way for a couple weeks.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> 3/4 then Justin and I toured the east coast hefing with Puffers along the way for a couple weeks.


Was this last year?? If you ever do this again will you let us know? I am willing to drive more than a few hours to just meet and smoke a cigar with you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah Last Summer.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

1 word. Vegas


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Capt im hit, call the medics.......... Thread to follow


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Capt I've been hit too!!!!

After the mailman tried to play box tetris and lost I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post mine up....


----------

